# Wtb 2012-13 280Rs



## bdbaggr (Sep 7, 2009)

just sold our 230rs and would like to upsize to a 2012-2013 280rs if anyone knows of one for sale in the western usa preferably but we will ship as well, i would appreciate info! thanks folks!


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Look at the for sale posting from tourdfox


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, this. Tourdfox has a nice one with some very nice mods.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

PM sent.yes it's still for sale but if no bites soon. I will be starting a few more mods so it's ready when spring arrives.Just looked today at buying the superclamp atv system for the garage.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

bdbaggr said:


> just sold our 230rs and would like to upsize to a 2012-2013 280rs if anyone knows of one for sale in the western usa preferably but we will ship as well, i would appreciate info! thanks folks!


I have a 2012 for sale in BC.Bought new in 2013.Not sure where in the western usa you are located.With the way the dollar is trading right now it could be an option for you.Has lots of extras.Interior is in Teak.Non smoking unit.PM me for info or look under FOR SALE.PM me your email add. and i'll send you some pics.


----------

